# Lieder aus Online-Playlist downloaden



## vietzone2007 (19. November 2006)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Lieder von einem Playlist wie z.B.: http://www.beispiel.de/music/playlist.m3u
die Lieder downzuloaden?

Dass man diese in Windows Media Player laden kann und sich dann einzeln downloaden habe ich schon mitbekommen.Ich wollte gern wissen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt den Pfad zubekommen und die MP3s direkt in Download-Manager eintragen kann. Das wäre sehr Zeit sparend.

Ich danke für alle Hilfestellungen bezüglich meine Frage.

bye


----------

